# MYSTIFY B.C.



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

THIS IS MY CLUB, MORE LIKE A FAMILY THING, WERE FROM SAN ANTO AND USUALLY HIT UP THE LOCAL SHOWS.I DO ALL THE WORK MYSELF,LEARNING MORE AS I GO. JUST WANTED TO POST UP WHAT WE GOT.


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

looks pretty good


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

> THIS IS MY CLUB, MORE LIKE A FAMILY THING, WERE FROM SAN ANTO AND USUALLY HIT UP THE LOCAL SHOWS.I DO ALL THE WORK MYSELF,LEARNING MORE AS I GO. JUST WANTED TO POST UP WHAT WE GOT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

THANX,ITS HANDMADE FROM SHEETMETAL


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

nice bikes :biggrin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

great :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

MY WIFES BIKE (BEDTIME DREAMS)


----------



## HYDRO 64 (Oct 24, 2010)

Sweet Bikes Homie And Nice Work Too..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HYDRO 64_@Dec 15 2010, 10:45 AM~19333144
> *Sweet Bikes Homie And Nice Work Too..... :thumbsup:
> *


got to agree here..sick bikes..got any pics of the built ? :biggrin:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

WELL NO PICS OF THOSE BUILDS BUT WILL BE POSTING ON SOME CURRENT BUILDS AND FUTURE ONES .ALREADY GOT A 20 IN WELDED JUST NEED TO FINISH BONDO AND NOW GOT A POWER WHEELS TO WORK ON. ALSO LOOKING FOR SOME LOCAL CUSTOMERS.


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)




----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

WE WILL BE REPRESENTING AT LOWLOW CARSHOW


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

Nice


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

then 2005









now


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

STITCHED THIS UP BY HAND TODAY, NO MACHINES


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

My son broke my mirror so i decided to just put an ipod in it, just need to paint and stripe it to match


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MYSTIFY B.C._@Jan 19 2011, 05:26 PM~19640924
> *My son broke my mirror so i decided to just put an ipod in it, just need to paint and stripe it to match
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MYSTIFY B.C._@Dec 13 2010, 09:18 AM~19314406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this bike is fucken baddass... :thumbsup:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

MY BIKE A FEW YEARS AGO BEFORE MORE UPGRADES.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

MY BAD PICTURE DIDNT SHOW


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

by bike stares down the competition


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

new flyer


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

practicing to do this on my bike somewhere


----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)

WHATS UP,BRO.? THAT SOME CLEAN BIKES U HAVE. IM IN NEED OF SOME WORK DONE. I NEED SOME CUSTOM FENDERS, PINSTRIPPING & SOME PAINT! PM ME SOME PRICES,ADDRESS AND #! THANKS FOR UR TIME!! AND WELCOME TO LAY IT LOW!


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

was bored put this together for the care bear bike


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice bikes keep up the good work


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

just made this custom molded headlight, ready fo paint.









and backplate for the tv


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

gonna work on the pinstriping for the car show season ,adding more everywhere


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

new display skull


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

got some painting done today, good weather


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

sellin this frame $150 ,no time to ship though, can pick up in san antonio tx


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGDADDY75_@Feb 3 2011, 09:34 PM~19782805
> *WHATS UP,BRO.? THAT SOME CLEAN BIKES U HAVE. IM IN NEED OF SOME WORK DONE. I NEED SOME CUSTOM FENDERS, PINSTRIPPING & SOME PAINT! PM ME SOME PRICES,ADDRESS AND #! THANKS FOR UR TIME!! AND WELCOME TO LAY IT LOW!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MYSTIFY B.C._@Jan 19 2011, 03:26 PM~19640924
> *My son broke my mirror so i decided to just put an ipod in it, just need to paint and stripe it to match
> 
> 
> ...


can u make one for nd ipod touch ???


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

yeah made one for the care bear bike, ipod sits in velvet withen the mirror


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

GETTING CLOSER AND GETTING READY,TOO BAD THIS SHOW DONT HAVE BEST OF SHOW LOWRIDER BIKE BUT THEY USUALLY GET PACKED, GREAT FOR EXPOSURE BUSINESS


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MYSTIFY B.C._@Mar 2 2011, 04:25 PM~19999485
> *got some painting done today, good weather
> 
> 
> ...


damn that light is sick homie how much to make 1


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MYSTIFY B.C._@Mar 8 2011, 10:44 AM~20042231
> *yeah made one for the care bear bike, ipod sits in velvet withen the mirror
> 
> 
> ...


how much n orange or white velvet :biggrin:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

AS FOR THE LIGHT,IT WAS HARD TO FIND THE SKULL MOLD, SO I GUESS THIS ONE IS A ONE OF A KIND,SORRY BUT ILL KEEP YOU IN MIND IF I CAN DO ANOTHER,THANX

AS FOR THE MIRROR FURBY714,ILL DO IT FOR $25 PLUS SHIPPING, JUST NEED TO GET THE COLOR YOU WANT, ILL PM YOU LATER


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Just need to stripe it, almost ready for the show next weekend.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

think ill go to this show instead,got best bike with cash prize a couple of years ago, now i got more upgrades and bikes.sweet.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

FINALLY GOT DONE TODAY, READY FOR THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

GOT ALL THE BIKES READY FOR THE SHOW TOMOROW, SEE WHAT HAPPENS,USUALLY A GOOD TURNOUT,WILL POST PIC OF THE SHOW AFTERWARDS.


----------



## modelcarbuilder (Jan 17, 2010)

[/quote]








[/quote]


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

WELL ,THE SHOW WENT GREAT YESTERDAY,SOLD SOME PARTS AND GOT A LOT OF EXPOSURE FOR MORE WORK, KIDS HAD FUN AND ENJOYED WINNING, HERES SOME PICS.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

MIDNIGHT MIRAGE- 1ST PLACE FULL CUSTOM



























SUPERMAN TRIKE-1ST PLACE




































CARE BEAR BIKE-2ND PLACE


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

A FEW MORE PICS


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

bad ass bike homie :thumbsup: remembers my bike's old paint job :biggrin:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

THANX FOR THE THUMBS UP GUYS, GOT ANOTHER SHOW THIS WEEKEND ,ITS GONNA BE A HOT DAY BUT ITS ALRIGHT, MORE GLEAM.PEACE


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

damnn really nice bikes you guys have out 
and by the way really nice work you do


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

OK WELL, IVE BEEN IN THE BIKE GAME FOR A WHILE, AND NOW IVE NOTICED THERE ISNT JUST BIKE SHOWS ANYMORE, SO I BEEN THINKING ABOUT THROWING MY OWN BIKE SHOW HERE IN SAN ANTO. I ALREADY HAVE A DJ I CAN GET FOR CHEAP, AND HAVE A LOCAL CAR CLUB SUPPORT. SO I WAS WONDERING IF ITS A GOOD IDEA OR NOT, MY BIKES WILL JUST BE ON EXIBITION ONLY AND WILL HAVE SEVERAL CATAGORIES TO GIVE EVERYBODY A CHANCE.IT WILL TAKE TIME TO GET TOGETHER PROBABLY SCHEDULE IT FOR NEXT YEAR, SO I WILL BE IN NEED OF SPONSORS AND HELP. SO IF ANYBODY HAS ANY SUGGESTIONS OR SOMETHING LET ME KNOW , I REALLY WANT TO DO THIS FOR THE PEOPLE WHO WORK HARD ON THEIR BIKES AND DONT HAVE TO GET OVERSHADOWED BY CARS THANX AND I KEEP WORKING ON THIS.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

nice pic's


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

LOWRIDER FESTIVAL TODAY
MY WIFE ,1ST PLACE









SON 2ND PLACE









ME 1ST PLACE


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

SHOW PICS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

you all should have went to wego show where the real competition was :0


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

well chuck invited me, but i already preregisterd to this one. but we are happy with our decision, anyways i got first at the first wego picnic 09,ive been going to centro aztlan for over ten years now, so maybe ill see evereyone at the next los magnificos show this summer see ya


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

OH YEAH I FORGOT TO MENTION THAT MY SON AND THE SUPERMAN TRIKE CAME OUT IN THE NEWSPAPER MONDAY, DIDNT SEE WEGO IN IT :0


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

next show


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MYSTIFY B.C._@Apr 5 2011, 10:57 AM~20264748
> *OH YEAH I FORGOT TO MENTION THAT MY SON AND THE SUPERMAN TRIKE CAME OUT IN THE NEWSPAPER MONDAY, DIDNT SEE WEGO IN IT :0
> 
> 
> ...


because wego doesnt need the newspaper to look good


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

still got for sale posibbly trade for custom forks


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

got some ideas to ad in the middle of the bike from the centerpost to the down bar, something like a big flaming skull swoopin down :happysad:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

added a few more custom parts that i made to the trike, will post pics later.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

BIKES LOOK GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

new pedal spinners & fork brace
little more pinstripe too


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

what up ya'll, I had an interview will alamo plating,boss likes my work. and ill be in finishing dept.
im in his top 2 picks for the job , iwill have a week trial of work and hopefully, i get the job,their pretty cool there and said they plate their own stuff when not busy,know what that means, so wish me luck ya'll


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

WELL, ONLY WORKED A COUPLE DAYS AT THE PLATING SHOP AND LEARNING ALOT,ALREADY LEARNING HOW TO DIP PARTS, THEY DO MOSTLY HIGH END AIRCRAFT PARTS, BUT ILL BE ABLE TO PLATE MY OWN STUFF OFF THE CLOCK FOR FREE,LIVING THE DREAM RIGHT NOW, SO TIME TO REDO ALL THE BIKES IN CHROME AND 24KT GOLD, WILL BE POSTING ON PROGRESS.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

YEAH BABY, LAST MAN STANDING ,GOT THE JOB , TIME TO GET READY FOR UPCOMING SHOWS, MAYBE GOING TO GET PLAQUES MADE AND I CAN CHROME THEM ALONG WITH LOTS OF OTHER STUFF, FOR FREEEEEEEE


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

Wats up mystify, im tryna introduce this new social website forum only lowrider bikes... Its an up and coming forum.. Its to support Mr. Delgado and his bike shop.. It will be really kool if we alot made accounts just to show that mystify support. Thanks

http://www.delgadosbikeshop.com/forum/index.php


----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)

DO U STILL HAVE THE FRAME FOR SALE? I ALSO NEED SOME CUSTOM FENDER'S MADE FOR A 20IN. PM ME SOME PRICES FOR PINSTRIPPING ALSO.THANKS BRO!!


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

How long does it take to get stuff chromed? I have all the parts for my daughter's bikes, but I need to get everything chromed. How much would it run me to get some stuff done? gooseneck, handlebars, crank, sprocket, sissybar and clamps. Want to have them ready for Low Low Show.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Sup y'all getting the bikes ready for the lowlowcarshow on the 25th wish I had time to get plating done but trying to get the owner to hook me up. Wish I could hook y'all up asking for chrome. So I will have the bike frame and other things for sale there hit me up


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

WAT IT DEW BRO. NICE WORK:thumbsup:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

BEEN AWHILE, BUSY AT WORK, LOWLOWCARSHOW WENT GOOD, ME AND MY SON GOT FIRST, GONNA TRY TO REDO THE BIKES MORE BETTER ALWAYS WANTED TO SHOW AT VEGAS SO THATS MY GOAL FOR NEXT YEAR,CONGRATS TO ALL THE VEGAS WINNERS THIS YEAR, ALSO LAST SHOW FOR US LOWRIDER MAGAZINE TOOK SOME PICS OF THE BIKES FOR THE FIRST TIME, AND ALSO STREETLOW SHOWED UP FOR THE FIRST TIME TO SAN ANTO AND SNAP SOME PICS, HERES SOME OF MINE.


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Did you see the pic on the KENS5 website? They took a pic of your bike while we were talking.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

ClassicPlayer said:


> Did you see the pic on the KENS5 website? They took a pic of your bike while we were talking.


YEAH I SAW IT ,PRETTY COOL ,THAT WAS UNEXPECTED HUH


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, I saw a picture of my club members car so i started flipping through and saw my daughter's bike then the two of us with yours. Then i remembered the guy taking the picture. You going to Magnificos?


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

ClassicPlayer said:


> Yeah, I saw a picture of my club members car so i started flipping through and saw my daughter's bike then the two of us with yours. Then i remembered the guy taking the picture. You going to Magnificos?


 probably wont make it to the san antonio show, cause i cracked some bondo on my chainguard, now i got the itch to repaint the whole bike but hopefully i get it ready by the magnificos houston show , always wanted to go to that one


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

GOT BIKES APART READY FOR MAKEOVERS


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

GOT A FEW PARTS CHROMED TODAY


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

bikes look good homie keep up the hard work :thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Chrome looks good. Should be hitting you up around January, see if we can get you some extra funds for your projects.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

ljlow82 said:


> bikes look good homie keep up the hard work :thumbsup:


 thanx


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

ClassicPlayer said:


> Chrome looks good. Should be hitting you up around January, see if we can get you some extra funds for your projects.


thanx sounds good


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

dang i hate it when i just want to repaint my bike then i get more ideas and decided to mold more skulls and 3d graphics , lets see if i can do it by nov 20 if not then will hold off till next spring and bust out all the bikes at the same time.even working on a fiberglass bike stand and fiberglass speaker box for the car my first time


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

not gonna see us this weekend at the magnificos show, good luck to all


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

still working on my bike for the houston show,no sneek peeks


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

well preregistered ,2 weeks and still got alot of work and some chroming to do,crunch time


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> well preregistered ,2 weeks and still got alot of work and some chroming to do,crunch time
> View attachment 388209
> 
> View attachment 388217


Look forward to seeing this. See you there.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

cool see you there


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

more freakin sanding today ,almost ready for primer, good thing i got a paint booth at work, tree sap fallin outside alot


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

damn tired, almost done though i guess heres a little sneek peek of the 3d chainguard , what ya think


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

How much for some 3d


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Looks clean. Can't wait to see it finished. Don't look like I'll be making houston though. Have two daughters with birthdays in december and planning on hiring a band to perform at my oldest's 13th birthday, so need to focus on that. 

Take pictures though.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

ClassicPlayer said:


> Looks clean. Can't wait to see it finished. Don't look like I'll be making houston though. Have two daughters with birthdays in december and planning on hiring a band to perform at my oldest's 13th birthday, so need to focus on that.
> 
> Take pictures though.


thanx first time going to a houston show, so i know its going to be good, and will take a lot of pics, so ill let u know how it goes


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

check this mailbox out that my boss did real quick,Rainman grafix,hes helping me repaint my bike


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> check this mailbox out that my boss did real quick,Rainman grafix,hes helping me repaint my bike
> View attachment 390897


looking good homie


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

yeah finished bike last night, still needs airbrushing but will have to do for now, it will still smell fresh at the show so heading out tonight, after dinner, here we go, oh and heres a sneek peek of some parts gettin cleared,







laterz


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

GOT BACK, A WHILE AGO FROM HTOWN, DID GOOD I GOT 1st semi, not bad for not having my display stand and the bike was to fresh to cut and buff, but detail counts, still not done with it, heres some pics of it





























oh and i got offered to be president of a new viejitos bike club chapter for san anto, thinking about it


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> GOT BACK, A WHILE AGO FROM HTOWN, DID GOOD I GOT 1st semi, not bad for not having my display stand and the bike was to fresh to cut and buff, but detail counts, still not done with it, heres some pics of it
> 
> View attachment 396175
> 
> ...


congrat on the win homie take the offer homie


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

Viejitos in the house! :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

congrats on your win.the new paint job looks real clean:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

THANX GUYS, YEAH I WILL BE PRES. OF A NEW BIKE CHAPTER HERE IN SAN ANTO, ONLY USED MY OWN CLUB NAME CAUSE COULDNT FIND A WELL RESPECTED CLUB, AND THEY FOUND ME IN HOUSTON CHAPTER SO THATS COOL GOT T SHIRTS ON THE WAY AND WILL HAVE TO ORDER PLAQUES. NOW VEIJITOS NOW IN SAN ANTO


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

congrats bro nice to see viejitos in s.a:thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> THANX GUYS, YEAH I WILL BE PRES. OF A NEW BIKE CHAPTER HERE IN SAN ANTO, ONLY USED MY OWN CLUB NAME CAUSE COULDNT FIND A WELL RESPECTED CLUB, AND THEY FOUND ME IN HOUSTON CHAPTER SO THATS COOL GOT T SHIRTS ON THE WAY AND WILL HAVE TO ORDER PLAQUES. NOW VEIJITOS NOW IN SAN ANTO


congrats on the veijitos chapter in san anto homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

THANX, WELL HAPPY THANXGIVING TO ALL LAYITLOWERS
JUST WANTED TO LET ALL MY FELLOW SAN ANTONIONS THAT I WILL BE ACCEPTING NEW MEMBERS, MY WIFE WILL BE HELPING ME WITH THE SECRATARY WORK , SO IF ANY ONE IS INTERESTED IN JOINING THE NEW SAN ANTO VIEJITOS CHAPTER , U CAN CALL OR TEXT ME (210) 371-9369 WOULD LIKE THE BIGGEST LINEUP FOR BIKES NEXT SHOW SEASON. THANX


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> THANX, WELL HAPPY THANXGIVING TO ALL LAYITLOWERS
> JUST WANTED TO LET ALL MY FELLOW SAN ANTONIONS THAT I WILL BE ACCEPTING NEW MEMBERS, MY WIFE WILL BE HELPING ME WITH THE SECRATARY WORK , SO IF ANY ONE IS INTERESTED IN JOINING THE NEW SAN ANTO VIEJITOS CHAPTER , U CAN CALL OR TEXT ME (210) 371-9369 WOULD LIKE THE BIGGEST LINEUP FOR BIKES NEXT SHOW SEASON. THANX


If you need anything give me a pm for my #.
viejitos all the way.! :h5:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

CaliLifeStyle said:


> If you need anything give me a pm for my #.
> viejitos all the way.! :h5:


cool thanx


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

this will be here buy the time u know it


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Been looking for a good bike club in san antonio im only 15 not that many bike clubs in san anto


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

KOOL-AID23 said:


> Been looking for a good bike club in san antonio im only 15 not that many bike clubs in san anto


whats up, yeah were probably one of the only bike club in san anto without joining a car club, well u see what were all about,were family people , i can help u and teach u with your bike, if your interested in joining, let me know maybe we can meet on the weekend,lmk


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Sounds good but cant do anything with these low grades ao well c


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

KOOL-AID23 said:


> Sounds good but cant do anything with these low grades ao well c


 ok cool ,yeah my kids gotta keep their grades up to in order work on their bikes and go to shows, just stay focused and youll be alright laters


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Kool


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> whats up, yeah were probably one of the only bike club in san anto without joining a car club, well u see what were all about,were family people , i can help u and teach u with your bike, if your interested in joining, let me know maybe we can meet on the weekend,lmk


That's what it's all about. :h5:


----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)

LOWRIDER STYLE BIKE CLUB PASSIN THRU! 
CONGRATS ON UR NEW CLUB! :thumbsup:ON KEEPING KIDS OFF THE STREETS AND DRUGS! BUILD A BIKE,NOT A RECORD!!


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

THANKS GUYS, ITS HARD TO KEEP KIDS IN LINE THESE DAYS, BUT BIKES ALWAYS KEPT ME OUT OF TROUBLE IN SCHOOL. INSTEAD OF GOING TO PARTYS I WOULD GO WORK TO MAKE SOME CASH TO WORK ON BIKES AND LEARN HOW TO CUSTOMIZE BY MYSELF. SO THATS WHAT I PUSH MY KIDS TO DO ALSO


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

I think there is supposed to be a chapter of Thee Artistics here in SA as well, but don't really see them out much. I know I'm going to see you at the shows, but it would be nice to see you bust out in March with a strong line up.

As for KoolAid, let this be a bit of motivation to help you get your grades up. Maybe you can make a deal with your parents, that if you get your grades up they let you join a club then just keep them up to stay in. If you're having trouble with a subject ask for help, because this could be a good opportunity for you.


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Thanks for the good motiviation guys. Me and me my parents have a thing already good grades= car show but now since its not car show time lookin to get some new parts,engraving, body mods, better display and setup


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)

NICE PIC!


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Happy new years. Viejitos in da house


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

gonna need to start a new topic,new year,new club,ne projects


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

nahh keep this thread its kool youll always be mystify no matter wat


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

Good times ventura county bike club chekin in 
the blue bike is sick man and so is the litel trike  
TTT


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

ATX said:


> nahh keep this thread its kool youll always be mystify no matter wat


yeah,ill just keep adding on thanx


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Juan GT Reyes said:


> Good times ventura county bike club chekin in
> the blue bike is sick man and so is the litel trike
> TTT


thanx man,wait till i add a custom skull molded seat will post pics soon


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> View attachment 398170
> 
> this will be here buy the time u know it


bump


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

bump for the homie mystify :wave:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

ljlow82 said:


> bump for the homie mystify :wave:


thanx bro, viejitos in da house


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

gettin ready for show season, also ordering our first plaques soon cant wait


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

nice. Can't wait for the season to start. Going to see if I can get another bike going for my little one. Or maybe one of those little tricycles. PM me your number so I can get with you on chroming some parts. Want to get some engraving on the parts then rechrome them.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

ClassicPlayer said:


> nice. Can't wait for the season to start. Going to see if I can get another bike going for my little one. Or maybe one of those little tricycles. PM me your number so I can get with you on chroming some parts. Want to get some engraving on the parts then rechrome them.


my # is on the previous page, ill see if i can help u with the chrome, boss is being a little tight now that work is racking in,imma try to get my plaques plated too so see how much they charge me and ill give you a quote about yours


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Sounds good. Income tax coming in, so want to get some stuff done since most of the parts are factory and old.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)

What's up,Bro.? LOWRIDER STYLE BIKE CLUB PASSIN THRU TO GIVE UR PAGE A BUMP!!


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

*seat*

just wanted to post a few things im working on 
first my display board with basecoat,candy next







next my seat in stages next candy


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

*show*








viejitos will be in the house


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> View attachment 427291
> 
> viejitos will be in the house


:boink:


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> just wanted to post a few things im working on
> first my display board with basecoat,candy next
> View attachment 427286
> 
> ...


that came out sick homie


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Where did you get the silver leaf?


----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)

LOOKING GOOD!!


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

thanx guys, shooting candy and clear today will post final results, and as for the leaf, i get it from a secret location nah its at hobby lobby or herwecks


----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)

BUMP!!


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> thanx guys, shooting candy and clear today will post final results, and as for the leaf, i get it from a secret location nah its at hobby lobby or herwecks


:nicoderm:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

So it's just the silver leaf sheet? I think I have some gold leaf like that. hmm...


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

ClassicPlayer said:


> So it's just the silver leaf sheet? I think I have some gold leaf like that. hmm...


 yup.i use simple leaf,its easier but on my previous paintjob i also used the reg. gold leaf-messy


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

all done


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Vm0m0 (Oct 14, 2009)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> View attachment 428200
> 
> View attachment 428201
> 
> all done


:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

thanx, well got my viejito plaques on the way, and ill chrome them at work, we,ll be ready to hit the shows hard


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> thanx, well got my viejito plaques on the way, and ill chrome them at work, we,ll be ready to hit the shows hard


:wave:


----------



## 90rivimichael (Feb 27, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

THANX TO KRAZYKUTTING ,ON OUR FIRST PLAQUES ON THE WAY HOME:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)

Sweet Plaque!! Waiting to get parts & medallions done from them.


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> View attachment 432177
> 
> THANX TO KRAZYKUTTING ,ON OUR FIRST PLAQUES ON THE WAY HOME:thumbsup:


looking good homie


----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)

BUMP!!


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

man ,shows coming up quick, gonna try to customize a 12 inch and 16 for my boys, my homie got his bike were gonna redo too, so time to get down


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

What class for the 12"


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

thats a secret,lol nah but not street


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT for da homie Mystify cant wait for the lowlow show last year was pretty good hope this years is better


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)

BUMP!!


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

MY VICE PRES. BIKE WERE GONNA REDO FOR UPCOMING SEASON,







VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

banner will be ready wedsday homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

ljlow82 said:


> banner will be ready wedsday homie :thumbsup:


sweet,thanx bro,now i just need to get them rollin on the chrome for plaques, coming together though lil by lil


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

thinking about adding a lil airbrushing mainly on the rear bottom fender,


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

thinking about adding a lil airbrushing mainly on the rear bottom fender,


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> thinking about adding a lil airbrushing mainly on the rear bottom fender,
> View attachment 441409


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> View attachment 441407
> 
> thinking about adding a lil airbrushing mainly on the rear bottom fender,


:thumbsup:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

time to eat bar-b-que and drink beer with all my fellow TEJAS VIEJITOS


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

had a good time with all my viejitos,cali,oklahoma,rio grande valley, and h town came out, nice to meet everyone, took h town bike members to our famous ghost tracks at night, they were trippin out , till the next, lowlowcarshow end of month ,we gettin ready


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

got our plaques plated today







bikes im working on, wifes 20 in mild,this is base but shot flake today candy next week and sons 16 in 1st phase,rake and fender welded, sheetmetal work next, going radical














a few bikes from h-town VIEJITOS B.C.last weekend


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

2 weeks away already


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

TEJAS AND OKLAHOMA VIEJITOS


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

CANDY ROOTBEER BROWN LAYED TODAY TOMARROW LOUIS VOUITON GRAPHICS


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

all done, time for assembly after i get a few parts this weekend,


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

puttin some late night work,better than night before show,wifes happy


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

gonna piss the ladies off cuttin up all those purses like that!


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

lol,oh well its my wifes bike and she donated one from her old collection, check it out finished product


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Lookin good. Hey, where can I get a chain?


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

PICS FROM SUNDAY







1ST MILD







2nd full trike







3rd full


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats. My girls got 1st and 3rd in what I thought they said was mild category, but wasn't the same as your wife's. Never heard anything on the 12" but I think it was in the same category as all the other bikes.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

MORE PICS






START EM OFF LIL


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

new project,using schwinn frame for midnight mirage, 2nd show and already doing it over, i m never satisfied, actually that was the name of my first show bike in high school, need to find pics, it came out in lowrider bicycle snapshot section once.







dont know how far in class to go.still gonna use my molded fenders with it,man i got a lotta projects


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

looks like rain this weekend ,dont know if show is a nogo for us ,i hate setting up in the wet grass


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

show went good last weekend,me and wife got first place, but another good thing was offered to me,a representative from citys museum, the institute of texan cultures wants my bike to be in an exhibit there, so this summer it,ll will be on display there while i work on other projects


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> show went good last weekend,me and wife got first place, but another good thing was offered to me,a representative from citys museum, the institute of texan cultures wants my bike to be in an exhibit there, so this summer it,ll will be on display there while i work on other projects


congrats bro :thumbsup:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

JUST POSTIN PICS FROM LAST SHOW


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

dang,times tough now, not workin so im taking in side jobs to paint,stripe leaf and customizing,got ad in craigslist to help so lets see, oh and my bike got best paint last show so if that helps for business


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey man, just gettin estimates, how much would you charge me for some engravings...ive gotten some parts made by you already for real good prices..


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

what do u got, and is it over chrome, what did u get done before from me ,just wondering so i can match em


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

Well this guy bought some cranks frim you at a show engraved for 20bucks and then he sold em to me for the same price and also a sprocket but he sold those to somebody else ..


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Got an official email from streetseen magazine,MIDNIGHT MIRAGE will be featured in next issue ,Viejitos in the house


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thats rigth homie congrats...viejitos in the house all day everyday


----------



## CaliLifeStyle (Jul 31, 2009)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> View attachment 472322
> View attachment 472326
> 
> View attachment 472330
> ...


Wow really nice 1954 210. :worship:
Beats mine anyday.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

ttt


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

yeah buddy, count on us going ,itll be our first time going to rollerz show,VIEJITOS will be in the house


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

need cash so im selling that 67scwhinn frame,engraved handlebars with skull grips,engraved bent fork bars,twisted fork top bars,triple twisted sissybar that used to be on my bike,and some more parts,trying to sell local might take to rollerz show lmk


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

The engraved bent fork bars and handlebars... What othe parts you have, because I'm looking for birdcage parts as well.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

hey whatsup,um just some 20in baby d,s . and extended crown, i think the original crank and sprocket to schwinn ,but no birdcage parts ,so u want those bars


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

yeah, I have straight bars on it right now. I guess the twisted upper bars for the forks as well, as I bent the ones I had to fit the straight bars. Might as well, get the extended crown while I'm at it now that I think of it.

shoot me over a price, and I'm pretty sure i can meet up with you tomorrow or saturday so i can get those parts on before the show.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

cool yeah i had those on my bike before,howbout 50 for all and ill polish em up for u,do u got my #


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Sounds good. i don't have the number though.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

ok il pm it to u


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LARIENADELMUNDO FROM LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.TTT


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

ttt check out my feature in new streetseen magazine available now


----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

from the new streetseen mag


----------



## cone_weezy (Mar 17, 2010)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> View attachment 516966
> 
> View attachment 516967
> from the new streetseen mag





congratulations on your feature in the mag :thumbsup:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks weez, thinking about going to houston again this nov, TTT


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

my bike making westcoast appearence in lowrider scene magazine,did photoshoot over weekend VIEJITOS TTT


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> View attachment 516966
> 
> View attachment 516967
> from the new streetseen mag




:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

_LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!! __TOMARROW ITS GOING DOWN IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY,CA. COME ON OUT FOR A EXCITING DAY N 1 TO REMEBER. THEN SHOOT OFF TO LEGIONS BIKE SHOW THE NEXT DAY. TTT_


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

some pics from recent past shows


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

THE FIRST BIKE AND THAT PINK CHOPPER BIKE ARE BAD ASS...NICE PICS HOMIE...


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

oneofakind said:


> THE FIRST BIKE AND THAT PINK CHOPPER BIKE ARE BAD ASS...NICE PICS HOMIE...


THANX BRO,1st one mine


----------



## BIGDADDY75 (Apr 7, 2010)

LOWRIDER STYLE PASSIN THRU TO INVITE U ALL TO A PICNIC!!


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

GETTIN READY FOR WEGO SHOW, VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats on the photo shoot. The Photo shoot just got done this past weekend for the 59. Hopefully they'll be in the same issue. Tell Larry we're going to need a few copies. :thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

See you at WEGO. Have the parts I got from you on the blue bike already, just need to get the trike kit on it.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanx, he said i made the fourth issue,so ill see if can get some mags. Cool ,see u at the show


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

ClassicPlayer said:


> Congrats on the photo shoot. The Photo shoot just got done this past weekend for the 59. Hopefully they'll be in the same issue. Tell Larry we're going to need a few copies. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:ill have some for sell homie when they get printed i think the 3rd one was getting printed 2 weeks ago will keep all posted when the 4th issue comes out


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

here are some pics of the shoot i took hope yall like


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

VIEJITOS TTT


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

I got a 67 schwinn frame for sale,can paint or bondo for extra. Triple twisted extended sissy bar chromed, original schwinn crank n lucky 7 sprocket, flame engraved gooseneck, repop schwinn seat black, also got used fenders that i can mold to your specs, and engraved tube handlebars with skull grips, local please unless u pay shipping


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

VIEJITOS TTT ,COULDNT MAKE IT TO TODAYS SHOW BUT WILL BE AT LOWLOWCARSHOW ON 30th, LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE NEEDS BODYWORK OR PAINT LOCALLY


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

we are recruiting for san antonio chapter, getting ready for lowlowcarshow so hit me up before or at the show.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Recruitng goin well,VIEJITOS TTT


----------



## Socal#13 (Apr 2, 2012)

Thats rigth homie viejitos I.e b.c passing thru


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

WHAT UP ,VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE, WE GOT THE LOWLOWCARSHOW NEXT WEEK GETTIN READY FOR, LOOKIN LIKE WERE GETTIN A BIGGER LINEUP TTT


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

PEDAL CAR IM PAINTING FOR A CUSTOMER, BLUE PEARL BASE,NEXT FLAKED OUT FLAMES


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

PINSTRIPING AND DETAIL NEXT


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> PINSTRIPING AND DETAIL NEXT
> View attachment 553279


looking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Got a call yesterday from museum,my bike, midnight mirage will be in exhibit till spring at Institute of texan cultures, so in meantime i will be working on a new bike to take to vegas next year,VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Said goodbye to my bike last week,its all good,people from all over will be checkn it out at museum,state rep is proud of us here,since we are the only bike chapter now in tx, just reppin, VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE.......


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

WE WILL BE HAVING A 1 YEAR ANNIVERSARY PICNIC FOR OUR CHAPTER FEB24 AT BRACKENBRIDGE PARK.SO ANYBODY WHO WANTS TO CRUISE THERE BIKES ON THRU,CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME,WE WILL ALSO RECRUIT THAT DAY IF INTERESTED.NEXT YEAR WILL BE AN OFFICIAL BIKE SHOW ,IN THE WORKS.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Viejitos tejas ttt


----------



## boricualowlow (Jun 30, 2013)

What's up mario.


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

What's up , man havent seen my old topic in a while,


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=900753&stc=1&d=1384817596


----------



## boricualowlow (Jun 30, 2013)

Entertaining topic kinda like seein how far you've came..pretty cool. Your painting skills r sick didn't know you did your own bike..excellent job pictures do it no Justus


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanx , yeah try to do as much as I can myself, I see u in the same route too with that frame, we are forever evolving, Viejitos in the house


----------



## boricualowlow (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks yeah I'm just trying to keep up with you and make the club look good.


----------



## boricualowlow (Jun 30, 2013)

I get some more parts next week, so the bikes maybe 65 percent done..any shows u going to or know about?


----------



## boricualowlow (Jun 30, 2013)

Now I usually don't like full covered frames like this, but this bike is sick..retired?
View attachment 902769
twisted wild.


----------



## boricualowlow (Jun 30, 2013)

View attachment 902777
another I just found from the show


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

boricualowlow said:


> View attachment 902777
> another I just found from the show


Good pic


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

Midnight Mirage back under construction for body upgrades, I guess fixing a chip leads to a whole makeover, other projects getting done for my kids also


----------



## highway (Mar 1, 2011)

VIEJITOS TTT


----------

